# Jason Donovan watches Myleene Klass Shower - hilarious



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Listen to Jason Donovan who seems to have forgotten hes on National Telly (and his Mrs is watching!) and just keeps saying stuff like 'Wooow' and 'Jesus Christ' in his Ozzie accent. Priceless.

Funny for what he says, funnier for what he doesnt say but you know what hes thinking....... 'wooow.........' (fill in the gaps yourselves!).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VNko72L ... ed&search=


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

wish i was the soap


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> wish i was the soap


I'd rather be the mic lead in that fabulous cleavage 8)

"Jeeeesus Chriiiist" indeed Mr Donovan....


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

what a body i defo would....


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

A quality piece of TV! And Myleen Klass could definately come to my party.

BTW, I see David Gest's charity is going from strength the strength..

Chinese Girls With Herpes :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Now 'flagged' - need to login to see it now :roll:

Saw it on the TV the other night....seriously gratuitous but absolute Klass


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

scott28tt said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > wish i was the soap
> ...


shame about the face, but then again: _"you dont look at the mantle piece when you're pokin' the fire"_


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


Really :? I think she's gorgeous.....even my wife commented on how pretty she is 

Oh, and it's _"stoking the fire"_ BTW :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I missed it on TV and now I cant see the link


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


 [smiley=sick2.gif]

you must be [smiley=freak.gif] or [smiley=dizzy2.gif] - she's got a face like a slapped arse, and in some "promo" pics, looks like a Thai Lady-boy:

http://www.aivanet.com/photo/file.php?n=255&w=l (caution - might not be work safe)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Nope, she is beautiful.

And where I come from, it's poking the fire. Not that it applies in her case.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


Does that mean I can tell her to stop calling me asking for your number then Andy? Every 3 minutes shes on the damn phone. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


thats because its on vibrate mode :wink: :wink:

no thanks, ill go for someone a bit more 'tasty'   and less forehead :-*


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Have to agree that she is lovely. I could sit and watch her shower all day


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I missed it on TV and now I cant see the link


Me to........ never mind :!:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I got a nice picture of her arse at the Mk2 launch as she was bending down to look into the car.

It was on Graham Love-iTTs camera, wonder if he's still got it


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

bilbos said:


> Have to agree that she is lovely. I could sit and watch her shower all day


I would rather be in the shower with her :twisted: :twisted:

She is gorgeous. Wouldn't kick her out of bed for farting although I would hold her head under the duvet as punishment (and while your down there)


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Here you go ObiWan, enjoy..


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I think this needs to be moved to the Flameroom :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Here you go ObiWan, enjoy..


Lovely diamond ear rings........... thank you


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go ObiWan, enjoy..
> ...


Can't say I'd noticed :lol:

.....but I thought I would quote it again anyway :twisted: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Its an age thing Paul.............. your to young to notice these finer details yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

She didn't need that tree to hang her hat on...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Lovely diamond ear rings........... thank you


She'd have a lovely pearl necklace as well if I had my way!! :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> She didn't need that tree to hang her hat on...


The cameraman would have obliged even though both hands were full


----------

